# Need A Rugged HDD Setup



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a 1 TB WD My Passport Ultra that fell from a table 2 feet high. Since then its not working properly and giving a read speed of mere 355 KBps (yup). Seeing some videos on youtube about its internal structure, I see that its an extremely unprotected HDD with virtually no padding inside the casing. Although I think WD will accept the RMA for this drive, I no longer trust this fragile, unprotected HDD and I'm not going to store any vital data on this drive. My other Seagate Backup HDD has gone through multiple serious high velocity falls but it never gave up. So now I'm looking at some other rugged HDD or a non-rugged HDD + a protective casing. Please suggest any such HDD that you may have had experience with.

Thank you.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2016)

AFAIK adata and transcend both have rugged HDDs. But transcend has RMA issues so won't recommend it. So you are only left with Adata dash drive series which is really good actually. Have a look at this one and it's reviews :

Adata DashDrive HD710 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk - Adata : Flipkart.com



> I had just bought a WD My Passport 1TB 2 months back. Had around 750GB of data on that one. One day, it suddenly stopped working and when I put it close to my ear, it was clicking. I am further disappointed by WD because it has been 2 weeks since I gave my HDD for Replacement and they have not even responded to my emails.
> Anyway, this is product is simply a charm. This looks much cooler than black or blue variants. Speeds at USB 3.0 are sky rocketing and at USB 2.0, it performs much better that WD or Seagate.
> Rubber finish is really good but attracts dust. The wire can also be easily carried as it can clipped to the sides of the HDD. *The very best HDD I have ever bought. Even though I have dropped it 3-4 times from the height of a table, it works perfectly*. It actually proves that it is built with military standard material.
> So if you are a rough user, or even if you want a drive to last long, this one is definitely a go! Don't miss this!



- - - Updated - - -

get it from here :

amazon link


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 11, 2016)

topgear said:


> AFAIK adata and transcend both have rugged HDDs. But transcend has RMA issues so won't recommend it. So you are only left with Adata dash drive series which is really good actually. Have a look at this one and it's reviews :
> 
> Adata DashDrive HD710 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk - Adata : Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy, I am already inclined towards this. Will wait for more suggestions though.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2016)

Ordered Adata DashDrive HD710.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2016)

did you order from Seller with FK advantage ?


----------

